# Jet lathe motor



## orlandopens (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a Jet mini lathe, model 1014, that sat on a shelf for 10 years before I (literally) dusted it off and began turning pens about a month ago.  To my total frustration the motor buned up after about 12 hours of light to medium use. The local repair shop wants $250 to replace the capacitor and rewind the motor.  Not necessary since I can buy a new motor from Jet for $180.

But the search for a replacement begs several questions. 

First, is there a re-manufacturer for the Jet motor? (I understand these motors were a problem for several years so a significant quantity must have malfunctioned).

Second, is there an alternative motor? Would, say, a Sears Craftsman or Rikon motor work as well (and is less expensive).  I looked at the Penn State variable speed but it seems to lack the "juice".

Third, has anyone tried an upgrade to the 3/4 horse Jet motor.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  Meanwhile, I'm sour on Jet products.


----------



## RichB (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe you would like to put VS on it.  If mine goes I plan on checking into it.   PSI has a kit.  The number is TCLVSKIT  119.95  Maybe this info. will help with a decision.  I found this in the new catalog on page 105


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Nov 15, 2012)

*I've wondered about this too...*

Ken,

"Lacks the juice"?  Please explain.

My little 1014 is great, sometimes I'd like to have more TORQUE.  See  how much more you gain with the 1/4 HP.  I'd think little.

That Penn State DC Motor, I don't believe they discuss torque. Only benefits of variable speed.

Hello some motor expert.  Can you help us.

Charlie


----------



## orlandopens (Nov 15, 2012)

("Lacks the juice")  I have seen numerous comments that the motor in the Penn State conversion does not have the hp of the Jet motor and bogs down and/or trips the breaker under modertate use.  Don't get me wrong, I think the PSI conversion kit is a great idea and I would be sold if the motor was stronger.


----------



## longbeard (Nov 15, 2012)

Just my .02 cents worth but, about a year or so back, i thought my motor was going bad, replaced the capacitor and its been fine ever since. Now, i dont know what your motor is or is not doing, but for $15 or $20 bucks, i would try replacing the capacitor before i spent alot $$$ on something you might not need. JMO


----------



## aplpickr (Nov 15, 2012)

I turned a 8" diameter bowl from S. red maple with a 5/8" bowl gouge after I made the PSI VS conversion. If I tried, I could stall it, but it was not a "REAL" problem. :redface:


----------



## orlandopens (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm considering the new capacitor, Harry.  Still questioning the need for a rewind.  Wish I knew more about electric motors.  Repair shop said it had a "short".  

The motor suddenly dropped speed and made groaning noises.  No "pop".  No smoke. Motor housing was hot to the touch.  But it did re-start and run, albeit slowly. As I understand it, this motor has a "start" circuit and a "run" circuit, both controlled by the capacitor.  maybe the "run" side of the capacitor is the only problem?  

And I appreciate your comments about the PSi vs unit Aplpickr.  If the capacitor doesn't work that may be my route.

I still would like to hear if there are any alternatives.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 15, 2012)

I have the PSI VS on one of my Delta midi. No blown breakers, but it is under powered and bogs down fairly easily if you turn anything other than pens. But it is better than no motor, which was my other option.


----------



## underdog (Nov 15, 2012)

Did the motor shop actually look at the motor, or just tell you it had a short?

Capacitor failure on the little Jet 1014 is quite common. I've had two fail on me while using one, and I've heard of quite a few more. I have yet to hear of a burned up motor- yours would be the first.


----------



## orlandopens (Nov 19, 2012)

Since you all were kind enough to offer your advice about my Jet lathe motor that went on the fritz last week I though I would pass on my experience with the repair.  I retrieved a greasy box of motor parts from the repair shop (apparently the $30 inspection fee does not include reassebly) along with an explanation as to why they wanted to rewind the motor for for $250.  Figuring I had little to lose I went to Grainger and had them match the capactitor.  Twenty minutes to reassemble the motor and mount it back in the lathe frame and voila!  A working lathe!

Cost:  
Capacitor - $7.90.  
Education - $30.00

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 19, 2012)

Education is priceless.

Lessons are expensive.

Ray


----------

